# Ideas for more shine and wet look - Red Tornado Golf GTI



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi all! I hope you can help me with something that is driving me crazy the las days. I have recently bought a red tornado VW Golf GTI. My first red car.

It has cquartz uk since day one and is always washed by me with Meguiars NXT and once a month topped with reload. The car looks great, everyone sees and recognizes thar. After applying reload, about 2 hours later the car seems to be on fire. Really great. Long lasting shine and glossy.

BUT I am convinced I can get more out of this color. I always had grey and black cars knowing what to expect. But in a red one I believe it will just be awesome to get more dept and mainly the famous wet look.

So, what would you recommend? Or am I just crazy? I can put a few pics if you think it will help.

Cheers and thanks!!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure if it's recommended but you could but a player of show wax like AF Illusion on top of the CQuartz which will keep the shine from the CQ but add gloss and warmth which the coating may lack


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

A machine polish with something like Megs 205 on a black hex logic pad.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I use dodo juice supernatural hybrid wax on my tornado red golf and it comes up great.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Probably an oily glaze like megs #7 but I will be trying artdesicko and bmd sirius dark edition on my chilli red mini next from an lsp point of view.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I would go Megs 205 on a LC HT crimson pad, Prima Amigo and Vics Red, should look like liquid paint at the end.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Berylburton said:


> A machine polish with something like Megs 205 on a black hex logic pad.


Why on earth would I polish the car??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Rod said:


> Why on earth would I polish the car??


Because you polish to get the shine and wax/seal to protect


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Have you even read my initial post? The car is brand new and wearing cquartz uk. Meaning the car has been clayed and polished recently before applying cquarzt. Why would I do that again??? Makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rod, I now have a mk7 golf gtd in tornado red and for some reason it doesn't shine as much as my old mk5. Perhaps just a difference paint mix these days.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if it was (machine) polished prior to being coated, you'll not be able to get anything else from it, in theory it will be 'at its best' already..


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

rf860 said:


> Rod, I now have a mk7 golf gtd in tornado red and for some reason it doesn't shine as much as my old mk5. Perhaps just a difference paint mix these days.


Thanks for the tip, could be a reason. Don't get me wrong...the car DOES shine (I will post a pic later). Its only that I just want mooorreee!!!!


----------



## seatash (Jan 29, 2013)

Prima amigo and Vic's concours,I currently have lime prime topped with snh.clearkote rmg also highly recommended for red.i used orange crush on someone's golf few weeks back as it stood side by side with my flash red seat Leon and the golf looked more "red and deeper"


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rod said:


> Have you even read my initial post? The car is brand new and wearing cquartz uk. Meaning the car has been clayed and polished recently before applying cquarzt. Why would I do that again??? Makes absolutely no sense.


If it had been polished to the best it could be, you wouldn't be asking for more shine


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Like everything else it is all down to the prep. This new car was treated to a single stage machine polish prior to the LSP. Then again as most of the high silica products create a granule upper surface. It does cause some diffusion of light. This as you have probably seen can be combated with a few coats of reload.

Here is a MK7 finished in cquartz with Polish Angel Famous as a topper.





HTH 
Gordon.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Rod said:


> Have you even read my initial post? The car is brand new and wearing cquartz uk. Meaning the car has been clayed and polished recently before applying cquarzt. Why would I do that again??? Makes absolutely no sense.


In fairness to Avanti, where in your initial post do you mention that the car is brand new?


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> If it had been polished to the best it could be, you wouldn't be asking for more shine


A no value added answer, and you say this without even looking at the car??...I did said the car looks amazing and do recognize that so what is the problem if I want more? Perhaps I am just comparing the look with cquartz vs the look of a pure nuba. Did you ever stopped to think on this before placing this smiley comment? If you read my post I am not asking for more "shine" but mainly for more wet look, which is not the same.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> In fairness to Avanti, where in your initial post do you mention that the car is brand new?


You are right, I put I have recently bought bla bla bla but never clarified it was a brand new one. Nevertheless I was just surprised by the polish recommendation while I did said the car was with cquartz uk since day one.

Anyhow, the idea is to discuss if there is soemthing I can add on top to eben improve the great loos it has now.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

caledonia said:


> Like everything else it is all down to the prep. This new car was treated to a single stage machine polish prior to the LSP. Then again as most of the high silica products create a granule upper surface. It does cause some diffusion of light. This as you have probably seen can be combated with a few coats of reload.
> 
> Here is a MK7 finished in cquartz with Polish Angel Famous as a topper.
> 
> ...


Great look!!! In the first pic I do see the wet look that I do not see so defined in my car....perhaps its just me asking for too much!!
In the second one I see the car pretty close to the look of myne's.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rod said:


> A no value added answer, and you say this without even looking at the car??...I did said the car looks amazing and do recognize that so what is the problem if I want more? Perhaps I am just comparing the look with cquartz vs the look of a pure nuba. Did you ever stopped to think on this before placing this smiley comment? If you read my post I am not asking for more "shine" but mainly for more wet look, which is not the same.


do you know mate all you done so far is dig at people who are trying to help, It may be an idea if you read what you put in the title, you ask for more shine and dont say its a brand new car,


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rod said:


> Great look!!! In the first pic I do see the wet look that I do not see so defined in my car....perhaps its just me asking for too much!!
> In the second one I see the car pretty close to the look of myne's.


It got that look from being polished properly :lol::lol::lol::wall:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

if you do want more wet look clearkote yellow wax followed by vics red, will look like its pissed its self :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Strip the coating slap a wax on!!



I'm out of here before it kicks off. 
Gonz.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> do you know mate all you done so far is dig at people who are trying to help, It may be an idea if you read what you put in the title, you ask for more shine and dont say its a brand new car,


Was thinking this myself, this is an amazing forum with many fantastic, helpful members, listen to what they have to say, I do.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Strip the coating slap a wax on!!
> 
> I'm out of here before it kicks off.
> Gonz.


Get back here Gonz, you coward. Andy


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Was thinking this myself, this is an amazing forum with many fantastic, helpful members, listen to what they have to say, I do.


thats probably why know ones wanting to help him :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

There is certainly a burning vengeance here :devil:

I'm getting out of here fast just incase it kicks off as well :lol:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Guys I think you are reading my posts incorrectly, perhaps is because I am from Argentina and my English is not perfect. I have never intended to critizise anyone here. In fact is the opposite, I am trying to get some help (the same way I provided in other posts) and to learn. First question was why to polish again the car, which for me made no sense as the car was new and recently got clayed and polish. So I did not understand why to polish again when it has recently been done.
About the car being new I explained already above. If there is someone out there willing to help it will be much welcomed.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> do you know mate all you done so far is dig at people who are trying to help, It may be an idea if you read what you put in the title, you ask for more shine and dont say its a brand new car,


This being said from the person that limited his help yo say "if your car is properly polished you would not be asking for more shine"??? Really?

I can understand from anyone else who posted here and even personally apollogized when I did not clarified about the car being brand new. The rest clearly tried to help and I did thank mist of them, you in the opposite just tried to look funny and smart in front if the rest members of the forum with that ironic comment and the smiley face. If you want fairness be fair yourself.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Ok mate, if you are satisfied that you have the ultimate polished paint or as near as can be go for a glaze and a nice wet wax, Amigo and Vics Red. You will learn so much more from this great forum, just be prepared to listen to advice. Andy


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Strip the coating slap a wax on!!
> 
> I'm out of here before it kicks off.
> Gonz.


So you apply to the theory that is more related to the finish look on cquartz vs a pure nuba wax instead of just a topper for the coating. Thanks.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If you want the ultimate shine, you have too spend time refining the paint with a refining polish with a very soft pad, takes time but the results are well worth it.
Hunt for meguairs 205 or final finish on a crimson red finishing pad.
Then machine with red moose glaze after the refining to amp the gloss levels even more then place 3 coats of vics concours and a qd to maintain after washing, the QD you will need and benefit from massively is Artdeshine's Nano Gloss paint sealant, 3 too 4 coats will give insane glossiness and sharpness to the paint, and these are the products that will do the job for you.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Ok mate, if you are satisfied that you have the ultimate polished paint or as near as can be go for a glaze and a nice wet wax, Amigo and Vics Red. You will learn so much more from this great forum, just be prepared to listen to advice. Andy


Thanks Andy, I think the polish is good enough as it was done by a recognized professional detailer and I do see the results daily. I will give it a try to Vics Red as you are the second one who mentions it in this thread. I hope I can get it here in Argentina.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Rod said:


> Thanks Andy, I think the polish is good enough as it was done by a recognized professional detailer and I do see the results daily. I will give it a try to Vics Red as you are the second one who mentions it in this thread. I hope I can get it here in Argentina.


It is a stunning wax mate and very cheap given it's performance, would look stunning on red over a nice glaze. Hope it delivers the result you crave.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> If you want the ultimate shine, you have too spend time refining the paint with a refining polish with a very soft pad, takes time but the results are well worth it.
> Hunt for meguairs 205 or final finish on a crimson red finishing pad.
> Then machine with red moose glaze after the refining to amp the gloss levels even more then place 3 coats of vics concours and a qd to maintain after washing, the QD you will need and benefit from massively is Artdeshine's Nano Gloss paint sealant, 3 too 4 coats will give insane glossiness and sharpness to the paint, and these are the products that will do the job for you.


Thanks Trip. Never heard of that Artdeshine until I hit this forum, I still need to see what can I get here in Argentina as regretfully the variety of products is very limited (took ne several months to get the reload for example). I will investigate a little bit more on that one now.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Rod said:


> Guys I think you are reading my posts incorrectly, perhaps is because I am from Argentina and my English is not perfect. I have never intended to critizise anyone here. In fact is the opposite, *I am trying to get some help (the same way I provided in other posts) and to learn.* First question was why to polish again the car, which for me made no sense as the car was new and recently got clayed and polish. So I did not understand why to polish again when it has recently been done.
> About the car being new I explained already above. If there is someone out there willing to help it will be much welcomed.


No one is critiscising, the simple rule is polish to a shine wax to protect, even though the car is brand new, it wouldn't have had the same level of polishing that those that have time to do would, I have had a tornado red Golf, and it was still gleaming nearly 9 years later until I sold it, my current car is 11 weeks old now, but due to the time of the year I bought it, it won't get a full polish until spring 2014.
However just sticking stuff on the paintwork won't get the best possible :thumb:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

I have been trying to find a food pic of the car under the sunlight but I have no one at hand right one. I did manage to fin this one from a wash session some time ago, As you will see the pic is not the best as there is no sunlight to reflect but the paint itself looks good. All I am wondering since I bought the car is how to improve the wet look having cquartz uk underneath.

Hope the pic helps and I will get better ones at the sunlight in these days.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Rod said:


> I have been trying to find a food pic of the car under the sunlight but I have no one at hand right one. I did manage to fin this one from a wash session some time ago, As you will see the pic is not the best as there is no sunlight to reflect but the paint itself looks good. All I am wondering since I bought the car is how to improve the wet look having cquartz uk underneath.
> 
> Hope the pic helps and I will get better ones at the sunlight in these days.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The finish on your car looks excellent, very crisp reflections. As you're after a wet look then a good carnauba wax will help. As previously suggested Vics Concourse is highly regarded on here.

Just to add - Nattys Red also gives a good wet look and is cheaper.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the Pics Avanti, I do not see much difference then vs my car (posted better quality ones now). Do you see much difference? perhaps its just me wanting more...when I should be happier with my current results.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

millns84 said:


> The finish on your car looks excellent, very crisp reflections. As you're after a wet look then a good carnauba wax will help. As previously suggested Vics Concourse is highly regarded on here.
> 
> Just to add - Nattys Red also gives a good wet look and is cheaper.


Thanks millns84 I know Nattys is available in Argentina's market so I should have no problem to get it. I asume the finish is not comparable with Colli 915 right? Since that one I had from my previous car.

Anyhow will try to get the Vics as option #1.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Machine polishing and getting the very best out of the paint is the key,my aim is try to make the car equally or better than it came out of the factory.
I have been know to machine a vehicle for many hours to get the best out of it,certain products like Gordon mentioned i.e reload, silica based will give depth of shine,then you have polymers/sealants glass/quartz/ coatings to wax's and glazes, the choice is yours a deciding factor maybe cost.
If I was asked an opinion I'd say a thorough polishing ,followed by a glaze then wax and a quick detailer.
My choice would be Clearkote Red moose machine glaze,Victoria red concours wax/Bouncers Capture the rapture(show wax) then something like chemical guys V7. :thumb:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

suspal said:


> Machine polishing and getting the very best out of the paint is the key,my aim is try to make the car equally or better than it came out of the factory.
> I have been know to machine a vehicle for many hours to get the best out of it,certain products like Gordon mentioned i.e reload, silica based will give depth of shine,then you have polymers/sealants glass/quartz/ coatings to wax's and glazes, the choice is yours a deciding factor maybe cost.
> If I was asked an opinion I'd say a thorough polishing ,followed by a glaze then wax and a quick detailer.
> Mt choice would be Clearkote Red moose machine glaze,Victoria red concours wax/Bouncers Capture the rapture(show wax) then something like chemical guys V7. :thumb:


Thanks suspal! In fact I am currently using reload on top of cquartz uk and tried v7 a few times but liked more the gloss of reload. What I am searching for now is wet look, probably as they said with a pure carnauba wax.

Off topic comment: I am using the V7 for the wheels (as for the paint I like better reload) I understand it won't last much but the finishing is simply awesome!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Quite right a bespoke wheel sealant would be more practical my friend i.e C5 or Nanolex ultra paint & alloy sealant OR Max protect UNC v1 or even Artdeshine wheels :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Rod said:


> Thanks for the Pics Avanti, I do not see much difference then vs my car (posted better quality ones now). Do you see much difference? perhaps its just me wanting more...when I should be happier with my current results.


You would have to find a pic of one that meets your desires, I do feel that had you machine (or had it machine) polished then applied the coating that would be near the best you could hope for.


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

You already have Cquartz and Reload. this combination gives you clinical look. I would suggest like many others glaze and oily wax (Prima Amigo and Vics red). But i think there is a problem. Glaze will not stick on nano coating. Believe me, i have a arctic white Megane and also CQuartz/Reload on but when i top up with Menzerna Powerlock sealant its just cant stay on. Unfortunately, you are in annoying situation when it is necessary to find a compromise. 
Anyway, CQuartz looks great on VW. :argie:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Rod said:


> Hi all! I hope you can help me with something that is driving me crazy the las days. I have recently bought a red tornado VW Golf GTI. My first red car.
> 
> It has cquartz uk since day one and is always washed by me with Meguiars NXT and once a month topped with reload. The car looks great, everyone sees and recognizes thar. After applying reload, about 2 hours later the car seems to be on fire. Really great. Long lasting shine and glossy.
> 
> ...


Since its already coated, get some ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko and layer that over the top! :argie:


----------

